# 2009 Trek 2.1 Stock Saddle...seems ok...? want input...



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

Well so hopefully you have the bike and similar saddle which was okay and not killing you. I bought the bike and swore I would ride it the first 1k miles stock which I have. I have mostly ridden in the 40-50 mile range with a few 60 mile rides and one century. 

So far the saddle is way better then anything I had used prior and I want to upgrade. In terms of fit though seems the stock one isn't killing me I am wanting something similar but better. I know what the heck is that....hmmmm hence me creating this post. Yes I have read and read but most start out with the I hate my stock saddle and nothing works well. I don't hate it so far isn't killing me but would welcome an improvement. 

I have almost committed to one each Brooks saddle in I guess the trusted b17. If I remember correctly which ever is the most popular...and I know I may hate it but if I don't I guess I may be committed to life into the brooks family. So other then that... I welcome any and all input...and appreciate it!!


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Fizik saddle's!
More then half the riders I know, ride a Fizik saddle. I have a Fizik Aliante on my road and mtb. Give them a try.


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

runnerstreet said:


> Fizik saddle's!
> More then half the riders I know, ride a Fizik saddle. I have a Fizik Aliante on my road and mtb. Give them a try.


I too use Fizik saddles, they are incredible! I've ridden both the Aliante and the Arione, it's all about your specific anatomy though. Each person is going to have different ischium bones ("sit bones"), which is what makes the saddle such a personalized component. I know that Fizik has a program that gives all (or most) of the LBS's loaner saddles to let customers try out to find the proper fit. The loaner saddles come in some pretty funky colors that aren't sold to the public to avoid theft, but shops around here sell them at the end of the year...they go fast. Anyways, try to find a local Fizik dealer and they should let you try it out!


----------

